# Pre-Stamped Dayton identification



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

So from what i understand, The older style Daytons were'nt stamped on the front of the hub. How can you tell if it's a Dayton? What are the things to look for?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

if its old and has no rust, its a dayton.. most times


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

should be marked in the backside of the hub 225 a or 225 c from what i have heard and read on here.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

nipples face all the same way .....225a or 225c as homie said on back of hub....take tire off and it will have an engraved date....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Dont for get about the dayton stickers inside the wheels as well.


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jun 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14077764
> *So from what i understand, The older style Daytons were'nt stamped on the front of the hub. How can you tell if it's a Dayton? What are the things to look for?
> *




stainless steel spokes


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i have some old daytons and the nipples no longer line up


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 3 2009, 02:00 AM~14079751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

The spokes are straight all the way through too, not "stepped" like china made spokes.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 3 2009, 01:49 PM~14083720
> *i have some old daytons and the nipples no longer line up
> *


OLD NIPPLES ARE BAD FOR LA RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 3 2009, 01:49 PM~14083720
> *i have some old daytons and the nipples no longer line up
> *


have the nipples been adjusted?

i've had alot of old prestamped D's..72's and 100's..like new..beat to shit...nipples still always lined up. 

but anythings possible.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 2 2009, 11:41 PM~14079654
> *should be marked in the backside of the hub 225 a or 225 c from what i have heard and read on here.
> *


Good, two of mine are stamped in the front & the other two have "225 C" on the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 3 2009, 11:34 PM~14088569
> *OLD NIPPLES ARE BAD FOR LA RAZA :biggrin:
> *


Rusty nipples are worse


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:18 AM~14091033
> *Good, two of mine are stamped in the front & the other two  have "225 C" on the back. :thumbsup:
> *


on my 88 spokes Ds, they have the spoke count stamped on th back aswell


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Even some of the older ones dont have "225 C" stamped on em.
If you take the tire off on the inside of the rim there is ALWAYS a "made in the USA" stamp and also a sticker stating who it was inspected by and the date if I recall correctly.
The quickest way is indeed the lined up nipples ......as every single one I have seen or owned has had this..........


----------



## Sergio sandoval (Mar 19, 2021)

AndrewH said:


> daytons


----------



## SetItOff (Mar 4, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> The spokes are straight all the way through too, not "stepped" like china made spokes.


Yep!! that's the quick way for me to tell!! Dayton has a very slight taper in the spoke design, not that dramatic china step down in diameter. .


----------



## SetItOff (Mar 4, 2005)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> So from what i understand, The older style Daytons were'nt stamped on the front of the hub. How can you tell if it's a Dayton? What are the things to look for?


One easy way is the spoke design. Dayton's spokes (old and new) have a slight smooth taper, chinas have an obvious step down in diameter.


----------

